# I need about 6,000' of a 7 conductor MC



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Southwire will make you anything you want.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Put it out for bid.

EVERY MC outfit will take a shot at it. They'd love to spool a mile for you.

Your big decision: 500feet// 1,000feet -- how big // small should your spools be?


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

telsa said:


> Put it out for bid.
> 
> EVERY MC outfit will take a shot at it. They'd love to spool a mile for you.
> 
> Your big decision: 500feet// 1,000feet -- how big // small should your spools be?


May need one of these...
http://www.toolup.com/Greenlee-909-...MIpeLWuLr52QIV3brACh0aPAFEEAQYBCABEgII8vD_BwE


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

telsa said:


> Put it out for bid.
> 
> EVERY MC outfit will take a shot at it. They'd love to spool a mile for you.
> 
> Your big decision: 500feet// 1,000feet -- how big // small should your spools be?


OK, Name three of them. :smile:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

RePhase277 said:


> Southwire will make you anything you want.


As will AFC cable. They are in my area and are well known for their custom MC cable products around here.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Places I worked used Southwire so I doubt they had bad pricing.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Southeast Power said:


> OK, Name three of them. :smile:


Pirrelli cable comes to mind, but, don't know if they'd do it.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

http://www.southwire.com

http://www.cerrowire.com

http://www.afcweb.com

Here's the link directly to Southwire's custom cable page:

https://www.southwire.com/commercial/CustomArmor.htm


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

http://www.afcweb.com/custom-armoring/

6000' really ain't that much for custom cable its gonna cost alot.


I would quote 12-8 MC cable its


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

Southwire and AFC do this....not sure about other companies as those are the 2 that I have used and that I know customize wire. I dont know which is cheaper but as some have said you might be able to put it for bid to get a better deal.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

A while back when I worked for the commercial EC we did a fire alarm job where the customer spec'd red jacketed MC cable with blue, white and green conductors in #12, which AFC did not make but were glad to make custom for a minimum order quantity.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Depends on the cable. You pay for a "run" if you go custom. TPC is pricey but does smaller runs. Omnicable is sort of an aggregator...If you buy say 250 feet they buy 20,000 and cut smaller rolls if it's something they can sell. In SHD Amercable/Nexans has a 2000 foot minimum. In fiber I think Corning wanted 20,000-40,000 feet. You just have to call around. The price is dramatically cheaper the moment you can buy direct and avoid the distribution network. Also some combinations don't 'work'. Depending on cable "fill" they have to add something in the voids whether it's another conductor or a filler. But the manufacturers are really helpful about this. Because of it sometimes extra conductors are "free".

That's the good. A gotcha on custom orders is it's usually +/-5% or 10% on length and you pay the difference. Another gotcha is usually the price is established based on say COMEX copper price at time of shipment so if you quote a job the price can go dramatically up/down if commodity prices suddenly jump. I had one big job that took 18 months ($12.5 MM budget) jump 25% on cable costs from bidding to purchasing 6 months later. At about $25/foot for Nexans shielded exposed run 3C/500 MCM VFD cable 2 kV it made a huge crater in the budget.


Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I'll see what I have in my van.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> http://www.southwire.com
> 
> http://www.cerrowire.com
> 
> ...


Southwire or AFC is one of the two common manufacter that I can special order it from time to time and imported to Philippines which we do that often. 

Just be aware of min special order footage I dont remember which one do required at least 3K foot or 1500 meters. 

you may face some lead time on that if you do go that route so just prepared for it. ( it can be anywhere from few days to few weeks depending on batch and type of special order )


----------

